
Morning Brew Shmorning Shmew - perryraskin
https://www.morningbrew.com/daily/r/?kid=7e553ca4
======
pmdulaney
I think the meme is to apply the yiddishification only to the first word.

~~~
perryraskin
lol yeah you are right I think, I messed it up!

